# Basement or Old Shed?



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

All this time I've been planning to jazz up my basement, while storing props in my (very) old shed, maybe I had it backwards?

To present the artifacts and history of the Witchfinders General in a semi-haunt semi-museum setting, in my basement, would require installing shelves and walls or at least several pegboards and tables; but to do the same in my (very) old shed might be a bit easier...and it is already dusty, webby, and covered in ivy...surrounded by tall trees, and would need to be accessed by a dark path through the woods. When I think of that it's a no-brainer and I must be stupid or something. When I say old, I mean part of it is constructed of found stones. Less than a century but probably 40, 50 years old at least.

On the other hand there's a steep hill to climb to get to this shack, without any sort of steps, and there is no electricity unless I want to run 100 feet or so of cord and split it all off from there.

I'm thinking it'd be easy to light a trail with some LED lanterns or whatever, but the possibility of neighborhood kids tripping or scraping their elbows on that (very woodsy) hill is a consideration.

The Question:
Space and all other things being equal -- with no money or advertising or big deals -- would you spend your time making a safer trail to the weird old shack, or making your (very safe) basement look old and creepy?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

If you was a kid would you actually walk the hill yourself? If so I think the shed would be awesome from the sounds of it.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Alone - hell no. With friends - maybe.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote shed because that way you don't have to deal with a bunch of strangers trooping through your home


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Definitely the shed. Basements are never as scary as sheds! There are tons of cheap LED flashlights that could be rigged as path lights. If you can get at least one extension cord in the area, run some low wattage landscape lights to mark and light the path.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

heck yea the shed! much creepier than a basement. use some solar power garden lights to light the way... sometimes yu can get em at yard sales for next to nothing


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the shed would be creepier.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The Shed is almost perfect but if you really feel like their is a safety concern then go with the basement. No use risking someone getting hurt on Halloween!


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

If the shed is 100% safe, I would go with that. Are there trees covering the path? I would hang a skeleton in one, mabe some bats, ghosts.. whatever fits your theme. Mabe light the path from above with red/green/blue floodlights. (mabe on strange angles so they make strange shadows?)
Also, it may be a good idea to cord off the path with rope, ropelight or caution tape. It keeps people from getting lost in the dark and makes a convenient queing line!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would love too have a shed like you describe to haunt. If you can make it safe, then I'd say go with the naturally creepy.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The use of rope to mark your path is a really good idea. If the path climbs a hill. Make the rope usable for something to grab onto if needed. Use landscape lighting to light the area. Maybe build a cemetery near or around the shed.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

The shed! A basement is enclosed so you know nothing is going to jump out at you from most sides but during a trek outside at night...almost anything could "getcha!"

Again, safety is a concern but could you light the path with tiki torches? I paint them black and give them a little rust colored paint to make them look a little less tropical and a little more creepy. Right now they're really cheap too. You HAVE to keep people away from them but they do give off a lot of light...even from a good distance away. I'll sometimes pile up branches to form a barrier between the people and the torches.

Just a thought...safety is concern #1 but I definitely vote for the spooky shed!!!!

Or line the path with jack-o-lanterns...or candles centered in paper bags full of dirt or sand...or glow sticks.

How easy is this? http://www.ehow.com/how_5593413_make-luminaries.html










...and pray it doesn't rain.

and please post some photos whatever you decide!


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

torches are a good idea too... another thing that is a concern (if you did use the basement) are stairs.
Also, you could make the path as part of the haunt. That way, no one has to wait on the path... have an actor walk the path and explain the theme as they go through the trail to the shed. or place an actor behind a tree, or motion sensor lights on props..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Shed!, make sure it's safe, and there are so many additional things you can do with the area by the shed.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot everybody. It will definitely be the shed, if I can make a safe path. Thanks for the pix & stuff, Haunted Hot Sauce.


----------

